# Freshwater refugium?



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

oops nvm read some threads...

its planted tank tidtidid lol.


----------



## hungmanchina (Jun 4, 2011)

I built one chamber as a fuge in my sump. Just as a location for dosing or if ny tank ends up salty....
20g long sump.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

There's no real point considering a planted tank is a refugium in and of itself. Reef hobbyists do this so that they have a place to grow algae/plants separate from their display tank. That's not an issue for the planted tank hobbyist, as it's the plants that we want on display 

So don't waste a tank on a "refugium". If anything, just make a second display tank and plumb them into a centralized filter.


----------



## echoofformless (Jan 1, 2008)

If the question is about a freshwater refugium, rather than as a refugium for a planted tank, I would say it's a great thing to do in situations where you aren't going to have plants in the display tank. 

One reason why I have yet to seriously consider African cichlids is solely because plants don't do well in their systems. (And those that do aren't true to the biotope, so the biptope snob in me refuses to use them.) I would never, ever do an aquarium without plants. You might as well ask me to do one without the biological filter as well! Botanical filtration is in my opinion, the most important of all forms of filtration in freshwater aquariums.

But if you used a refugium on that cichlid tank, you can have the botanical filtration. Plus you can make it into a piece to enjoy on its own! I say do it if you're thinking about it - but like ktownhero says, there is no reason for it on a tank that will have plants in it to begin with.

So what makes you ponder this question?


----------

